# Acts 9:29 Saul argues only with Hellenistic Jews?



## Eoghan (Feb 22, 2010)

I had been under the impression that it was the native born Hebraic Jews who started the persecution of the Church but the indication here is that it was the Hellenistic Jews who seem to have murder on their minds.

Why does Paul restrict himself to the Hellenistic Jews at Jerusalem.

If some years have passed then it is possible to imagine a "purged" synangogue looking back askance at the division brought about by the Christian heretics.

What is the division between the Hebraic and Hellenistic Jews? I am looking for insight into their respective outlooks and communities. How could the Apostles ride out the storm of persecution? Did they hold back in what they were preaching? Did the Hellenist Believers go further in their preaching than the Apostles dared?

I know information is scant but I have yet to get a "handle" on this distinction.


----------



## Eoghan (Feb 24, 2010)

I hesitate to ask the question but did the Apostles neglect their witness to the Hellenists? Was this why Paul focused his attention here?

Did the Apostles have a command to stick with the Hebraic Jews?

Having "cleared out" all the christian Hellenists - it is perhaps not surprising that the hard-core Jews left behind were not easily won over but plotted Pauls death.


----------

